# Defining 'classical' and applying the concept today



## Ut Pictura (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, all.
I am very interested in the concept 'classical'. I know it is a term which can be used in many ways but I would like, here to limit the discussion to identifying properties or elements which are indispensable to the term. 

Is it possible to compose music today in a 'classical' style without it sounding like Haydn or Mozart? Without it necessarily being tonal or follow sonata form? Or is it merely a term that refers to the past? Can one produce new music that is classical?

What characteristics would such music have? E.g. would it have to strive after beauty? Would it have to have an imposed structure? What other method of composition would it be different from?

I have some opinions on the matter and I will express them later on in this thread, but first I would like to hear what others have to say...


----------

